# Fishing with yoyos



## Too much junk

Do any of you fish with yoyos? I have about 50 and was thinking about setting some of them out and try to catch some catfish.Not sure they are legal in Fl. I have caught a lot in Ala with them. Would like to know if they are legal before I set them out.:thumbsup:


----------



## skiff89_jr

Yes they're legal in Florida. They're pretty much considered a bush hook by law.


----------



## Too much junk

Ok thanks:thumbup:


----------



## jakec

whats a yoyo fishing rig look like ive never heard of them.


----------



## cbigcarl

I fish with a bunch of yoyo's if your talking about the folks on the boat with me


----------



## CatHunter

I had about 40 of them a few years ago, after 10 of them got destroyed on the river I threw every last one I had away.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

jakec said:


> whats a yoyo fishing rig look like ive never heard of them.


I too am curious as to what a yoyo is and how do you fish with it?? Is it a hook tied to a gallon jug or something like that?


----------



## skiff89_jr

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...%3Amatch=%7Bmatchtype%7D&WTz_l=YMAL;IK-110774


----------



## jakec

cant be too tough for 4 bucks.


----------



## Too much junk

I've caught 10 lb Channels with them. There is a spring inside that pulls all the time, He can't whip that spring. If you get one larger or a different fish say a 10 lb Grennel then the yoyo is destroyed. Be thankful it only cost 4.00 and hang a new one.


----------



## jakec

when a big one gets on and messes the yoyo up does the fish get away or the spring just gets sprung and you still get the fish? if the latter then that aint too bad.


----------



## Too much junk

Sometimes the whole thing is gone. Sometimes the string is just pulled out and wont go back in with fish on.


----------

